# 20mm through axle mount for less than 5 bucks



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

I just put together a very simple front axle mount rack mount for my 20mm through axle for my IH MK3. Its made up of 5 parts off the shelf from lowe's and costs less than 5 bucks. It's a 3/4"x 3/4" x 1/2" t fitting (iron) , 2 reducers for 3/4 conduit ( which you thread into the T fitting, and the through axle slides through) a 1/2" pipe nipple 3" long, and a 1/2" pipe thread flange, which I mounted to my aluminum channel on my truck bed bike rack. With the conduit adapters threaded into the T, It fits the fork perfectly, ZERO cutting. I was so psyched that I damn near couldn't believe it - will post pics Saturday...


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*here is the pic*

here it is- not fancy, but it fit perfectly in my fork- the width of the conduit adapters threaded into the T is exactly the same as the hub width, and the ID of the conduit adapters fit the though axle OD perfectly, and theyre PVC, so the only material touching the axle or fork is PVC, so no damage


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*here is the pic*

sorry were are experiencing technical difficulties- coat of nice paint and mount it up, and im done!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

I made my own as well but using 100mm long pvc pipe instead.
Attached that to a short piece of 2x4 and then screwed the assembly to a board.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice!

I just found this thread after starting one just like in the tool time forum.
Here is what I currently use. I am going to improve on it with a steel pipe welded to a piece of angle iron, bolted down.









It cost me $2.50 for the 2 clamps. The rest I had laying around.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Stupendous Man said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just found this thread after starting one just like in the tool time forum.
> Here is what I currently use. I am going to improve on it with a steel pipe welded to a piece of angle iron, bolted down.
> ...


Has the PVC pipe held up? have the wood screws loosened? any updated design since this a few years ago? I just cut my PVC pipe to fit my 150mm bluto fork and am looking for a way to mount it to my jeep safari rack. I'm a little concerned wood screws will give eventually. I think I'll do the clamps to a piece of metal L bracket or something...


----------

